# need a little direction here with my urS4



## mk3VRsick (Jan 29, 2004)

so i just purchased a 93 S4 and i want to do some "stuff". i plan on tackling suspension and brakes 1st. but my goal is to reach between 400-450hp. can anyone share their experience with these cars with me?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (mk3VRsick)*

Not sure if you know, but a couple of good resources: 
http://www.s-cars.org/
Subscribe to the s-car list on http://www.audifans.com 
http://www.audifans.com/mailma...-list
Lots of knowledgable people on the list.


----------



## mk3VRsick (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (Harold)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (mk3VRsick)*

This was just posted on the s-car list to another guy:
"Welcome and Congratulations! You are in for a very special ride, I can
assure you that ;-) I agree with what has been said in this thread, having
been influenced by my sweet '94 over the past 6 months (even more than my
previous '95 Avant). My attraction is the family luxury sedan amenities,
combined with my three kids in the back, turbo performance, Quattro handling
and all of us giggling from the excitement of every spirited drive. I've
put together something a little different for you and I'm sure others will
find it helpful as they wander into our infectious gang. It's some of my
collection of links compiled to get you started exploring what is possible
with your new UrS4 (did someone tell you about 400+ HP yet?, if not, I
didn't tell you).
Core Websites: don't miss these -
http://www.urs4.com/home.htm
http://www.s-cars.org/urs4s6/
and http://20v.org/
Master Acronym List: I found it helpful, but remember that 'Happersizing' is
a concept, which eludes direct definition but is *somehow* related to "more
power"
http://www.audifans.com/archiv....html
Popular After-Dealer Warranty Company
http://www.accelwarranty.com/
Several positive experiences have been reported through the wise choice of a
warranty - it's more than peace of mind -- saves $$$ --
Known Issues List (see core sites for similar lists)
http://www3.sympatico.ca/wadle...t.htm
Some of the *Incredible* Resources made available by some of the more
knowledgeable UrS4/6 enthusiasts; did you bury your wallet yet? good.
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/
(Scott's site is expansive, don't miss this page and it's links):
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/20vboost.html
http://www.elektro.com/~audi/
Charlie's site is also very deep, and recently has been updated with a
compendium of list wisdom summarizing experiences around suspension
upgrades. Charlie's also the man on 6-speed information!
If you're a shade tree mechanic like myself, try these...
First Modification: (Intermittent wiper relay)
http://www3.sympatico.ca/wadle...y.htm
Second Modification: (installation of cabin pollen filter)
http://www.mann-hummel.com/mf_...w.pdf
The above mods are each under $40, but you haven't increased HP or torque
yet. Do you know where your wallet is buried? The links to the tuners
aren't hard to find.
Some good pictures of the main Samco hoses 'strongly suggested' when you
increase boost (no affiliation or reccomendation, yada yada yada)
http://www.ecstuning.com/s4s6hoses.htm
Some guys do brakes... http://www.movit.de/home.htm or http://bira.org/
Don't forget the toys and magazines... http://www.ewa1.com/mghad.html
And everything else is somewhere in the archives, but ask again cause we're
all quite a helpful bunch (of siccos)
Eventually you'll need a few parts, try this out:
http://194.87.53.210/audivw/va...=1994
Click away, Russian not required.
Again, Welcome and Enjoy!"
Hope that gets ya started. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (mk3VRsick)*

Power is easy:
1)Get VMAP
2)Get RS2 Manifold from whoever you can
3)Get GT30R/K26 hybrid from ATPturbo.com
4)Get bigger injectors (RC probably)
5)RS2 MAF
6)FMIC
7)RS2 Exhaust Camshaft, or 7A (Neither I've heard are that necessary)
8)Get it tuned! (mihnea)
getting the pig to turn is difficult.

Ideal Suspension: 
1)Custom Koni-adjustable based coilovers
2)S6 Avant front sway, Hap Maguire/Mike Pedersen/Dave Dawson Rear Sway Bar.
3)2 Bennett Camber Adjustment Kit
Brakes:
Big Reds/Blacks. (Porsche brakes, ideally, Monobloc based setup)

If you have about $10K, you can do this, and have enough money to do maintenence that would will surely have to be addressed. It is an old car, after all!


----------



## mk3VRsick (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (SuperGroove)*

lots of great info here. thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . anyone else have something for me?


----------



## mk3VRsick (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (mk3VRsick)*

anyone know where i can find euro rear tails for my s4? i saw one guy that had a set (or at least just the center section) but i wasn't able to ask where he got it from because he flew by me on the highway.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (mk3VRsick)*

Euro Audi parts? That is easy: http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/
I got mine from them when there was a group buy.


----------



## mk3VRsick (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (Harold)*

very nice. i take it you have been into these cars for a while now. you all seem to be able to point me in the right direction no matter what. i hope i don't sound like too much of a noob. most of my knowledge (esp. resources) is with the vw scene. but i gotta say i've always loved these S4's and S6's, and i love getting behind the wheel of my own. i hardly drive my VR6 jetta at all anymore (not that i drove it much before, only 4-5k per year). yeah i'm definitely hooked on the urS4







. thanks for all the help guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (mk3VRsick)*

Well I consider myself a rookie, come September it will be two years owning the car. But I knew of the car model and waited until the prices dropped so I could afford one. I hear ya on the VW's , I owned my GTI for 18 yrs, it was my second car, the Audi is my fourth.
The car is fast but it is by no means tossable like my GTI was. Guys on the S-car list frequently refer to the S-cars as "Miss Piggy" ( 4,000-lb car).


----------



## mk3VRsick (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (Harold)*

yeah i definitely feel the weight difference. but i like to enjoy my cars on the highways and wide open back roads vs. tracks and tight and twisty short cuts. but since i can sometimes go for both, i'm thinking i might eventually put the car on a little diet. i'm not sure how much it will help but this is what i was thinking. there is a guy around where i work that can fabricate carbon fibre ANYTHING. i've been to his shop a few times. he mostly does carrera cup body parts, but i remember on one occasion he showed me an IS300 trunk that he just finished for a guy. first he had me lift the stock decklid, and it was pretty beefy for a small trunk (about 55-65lbs). then he handed me his decklid, holding it with 3 fingers like he was handing me business card







. it also had ALL the oem type inner bracing and even they toyota stamping (i think he did that just to show off). and the wildest part was how strong it was. so i was thinking i might do like the hood, fenders, and trunk (painted of couse, i hate bare c/f) and see how much i could shave off the scale. and if i want more maybe i'll do the front door shells too.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (mk3VRsick)*

You want to take the crash course in owning an S-car? Live in CT? Then come to //S Fest 2005. 
Info here:
http://www.evite.com/[email protected]/sfest2005


_Modified by yumyjagermiester at 8:52 PM 6/24/2005_


----------



## mk3VRsick (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (yumyjagermiester)*

nice, i'm going to try and make it there. actually i think i know of a couple people who might be going as well.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (mk3VRsick)*

Sweet, hope to see ya there, and for clarification, this is me:








The human, not the R8.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3VRsick (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (yumyjagermiester)*

no offense, but i really wish the R8 was going to be there. but i guess i'll just stop on by anyway







.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: need a little direction here with my urS4 (mk3VRsick)*

has anyone mentioned Dahlback? http://www.audituning.com







mad loot required


----------

